# FS: LNIB Omega Speedmaster Skywalker X-33 Solar Impulse - Unbeatable Price - Must See!



## WatchOutChicago

Howdy Folks - looking to sell my LNIB Omega Speedmaster Skywalker X-33 Solar Impulse. This was purchased from an AD a few months ago and has only been worn 6-7 times. Condition is absolutely flawless to my eye as the pictures show and it is functioning without an issue as expected. Will come with box and papers as expected. I’ll also include a worn-twice OEM omega nato in solid olive/forest green. 

Looking for $3,500 obo for a quick sale. This is over 40% for what is truly a like-new piece. No trades. Absolutely adore this piece but plan on snagging a Mars Timer this year and don’t need both of them. Chat me if interested or email me at [email protected]. 











































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Bump!


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Let's get this sold!


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Bump!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

